
Networked-Aframe 0.2 Is Out – Multi-User WebVR in HTML, WebSockets or WebRTC - dhotson
https://twitter.com/HaydenLee37/status/877907762365087745
======
haydenlee
Creator here. Happy to answer any questions.

